# Non-contact detector for low voltage



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

NC voltage detectors won't work on DC, you know.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

tjb said:


> NC voltage detectors won't work on DC, you know.


Really? I guess you better tell companies to stop making them.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Never seen a non-contact voltage tester, but I guess that doesn't mean they don't exist. Sorry guys. Doesn't it require an induced voltage to work, which DC doesn't produce?


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Are you familiar with a magnetic field? How about Hall effect devices? A few of the AC-DC clamp-ons have them on them clamp.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Wpgshocker said:


> Really? I guess you better tell companies to stop making them.


Do you have a link? I know there are non contact AC testers with contact DC testing.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

chewy said:


> Do you have a link? I know there are non contact AC testers with contact DC testing.


I have seen this one branded as Stanley, not sure how good it is.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sinometer-DCY25-Non-contact-AC-DC-Voltage-Detector-NEW-/200661957529


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Wpgshocker said:


> I have seen this one branded as Stanley, not sure how good it is. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sinometer-DCY25-Non-contact-AC-DC-Voltage-Detector-NEW-/200661957529


The tester in this link is not a DC non-contact tester. It says in the description that it needs to CONTACT the wire for DC measurement. There are no DC non-contacts.

To answer the OP's question, the best low voltage AC non-contacts are the Fluke, and the Klein. The cool thing about the Klein is that it gives a different indication for low voltage verses high. The Fluke does not.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

As someone who once asked this same question, I can confidently say there is no such thing as a DC non-contact voltage tester.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Fluke is by far the best I've ever owned. Been through a lot of non contact detectors. The fluke low voltage non contact detector has a road end on it. Won't stick in an outlet like the line voltage one will. I would really like to see a fluke with a selector to switch from low to high voltage. But aside from that issue, fluke is the best.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Legacyelectric said:


> Fluke is by far the best I've ever owned. Been through a lot of non contact detectors. The fluke low voltage non contact detector has a road end on it. Won't stick in an outlet like the line voltage one will. I would really like to see a fluke with a selector to switch from low to high voltage. But aside from that issue, fluke is the best.


* round end. Not road end. Geez spell check.


----------



## Miller6386 (Apr 6, 2014)

I have had a few AC NCV (not a fluke yet) but so far I am very happy with my Klein.... But coming from someone who has a HUGE DC background with audio and remote starts and security I can also say no one makes a TRUE no contact detector for DC


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the replies. 

Sent from my Moto X using TapaTalk


----------



## GLMcGavin (Mar 31, 2020)

tjb said:


> NC voltage detectors won't work on DC, you know.


Because of this Thread I made a tester to pick up Non-Contact DC Voltage.
I Might add it took more than a few years. Its also works great for picking up Static Electricity. Great for Flammable areas.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

GLMcGavin said:


> Because of this Thread I made a tester to pick up Non-Contact DC Voltage.
> I Might add it took more than a few years. Its also works great for picking up Static Electricity. Great for Flammable areas.


 COOL!!!! :thumbsup:


Now go away, ain't nobody got time for your spam and necro threads.


----------



## GLMcGavin (Mar 31, 2020)

TheLivingBubba said:


> COOL!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Now go away, ain't nobody got time for your spam and necro threads.


Lol. Consider me Gone then I guess.


----------



## didntdoit (Jun 18, 2020)

Legacyelectric said:


> Fluke is by far the best I've ever owned. Been through a lot of non contact detectors. The fluke low voltage non contact detector has a road end on it. Won't stick in an outlet like the line voltage one will. I would really like to see a fluke with a selector to switch from low to high voltage. But aside from that issue, fluke is the best.


Which Fluke with round nose? I was fond of the LVD2 but found them frail, want to loose the Klein I have now (I hate the auto off timer.. too short.).


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

didntdoit said:


> Which Fluke with round nose? I was fond of the LVD2 but found them frail, want to loose the Klein I have now (I hate the auto off timer.. too short.).


Considering he was last active in 2015, you may never get a response...


----------

